# Increase of calories?



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I have been cutting since April and am happy with the results, 33lbs.

It has been a careful cut with an almost anal approach to macros and calories which has resulted in a small increase of lean muscle mass with dramatic fat loss.

The time has come to end the cut and start increasing calories to add muscle. After working out my BMR I will need 3400 -3500 cals a day for this.

So to my questions:

1, Knowing I am prone to fat gain (must be age :crying: ) how do I increase the calories, would a gradual approach be better than making a jump from 2100 to 3400 cals.

2, Again knowing I am prone to fat gain would a macro split of 40% Pro, 30%carbs, 30% fat be a good split. i know from experience too may carbs add chub to my frame.

Cheers for your help


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry about the BUMP but I need help here


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Your doing a p-mag cycle arent you? When are you starting it, then ill try and give you some usefull info


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Dixxy, Im going to start the cycle about 10th September.

Im not doing it just yet for 2 reasons:

1, Im going on Holiday in 3 weeks for a fortnight

2, I need to got my diet up top speed hence this thread


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok well when you get back from holidays eat at maintainence untill the start of you cycle, but reduce carbs dramaticly, replacing them with fats, this stage is called "priming" the body for a cycle to build up your insulin sensitivity... Then when you start your cycle to get the best gains up the carbs alot and as you dont want to become to chubby eat around 750-1000 calories about maintainence to get good gains (whilst on a cycle i eat around 2000 above maintainence)

Then when you start you pct eat at maintainence as you will be prone to gain fat at this stage


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers, Im already on a low carb diet at about 600 cals below maintenance, do you reckon it would be ok to up it to maintenance now but keep low carbs?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JS72 said:


> Cheers, Im already on a low carb diet at about 600 cals below maintenance, do you reckon it would be ok to up it to maintenance now but keep low carbs?


Well I assume that your not going to worry about what your eating on holidays? If not to be honest its not really going to matter mate. If you eat at maintainence youl just stay at the same weight (not taking into account cardio)

If I was in your shoes ide carry on doing what your doing now and when you get back from holidays eat at maintainence, low carb for 3-4 weeks then start your cycle and up the calories and carbs. Its totally your decision though mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate, so in a nutshell wait until I start the cycle then up the cals above maintenance and let the cycle use the nutrients (It will be clean cals!)

Maintenance for PCT

Ill carry on with what Im doing until my Hols but TBH I am going to watch what I eat / Drink to an extent on Holiday, there is no way I want to get fat again and have to do a cut like this again, its a pain in the ****!!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JS72 said:


> Cheers mate, so in a nutshell wait until I start the cycle then up the cals above maintenance and let the cycle use the nutrients (It will be clean cals!)
> 
> Maintenance for PCT
> 
> Ill carry on with what Im doing until my Hols but TBH I am going to watch what I eat / Drink to an extent on Holiday, there is no way I want to get fat again and have to do a cut like this again, its a pain in the ****!!!


No problem, Yupp pretty much mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I think the best macro split is a 40% carb 40% protein and 20% fat.

I would increase calories very slowly, if your at 2100, go to 2300, then 2500, then 2600 and increase 100 cals every week until fat gain starts to occur again.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I think the best macro split is a 40% carb 40% protein and 20% fat.
> 
> I would increase calories very slowly, if your at 2100, go to 2300, then 2500, then 2600 and increase 100 cals every week until fat gain starts to occur again.


So it wouldn't be advisable to go straight to maintenance cals now but work up to it slowly, why is that?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JS72 said:


> So it wouldn't be advisable to go straight to maintenance cals now but work up to it slowly, why is that?


To not allow your body to go for homestasis, it wants to put that fat back on again, it tells itself that it needs it.

SO you drip feed it the calories and the idea is that the body begins to realise it better make good use of these calories, and hopefully won't manifest itself in fat. Also so you don't overestimate your maintenance calories, and gain fat, you can find your TRUE maintenance level.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> To not allow your body to go for homestasis, it wants to put that fat back on again, it tells itself that it needs it.
> 
> SO you drip feed it the calories and the idea is that the body begins to realise it better make good use of these calories, and hopefully won't manifest itself in fat. Also so you don't overestimate your maintenance calories, and gain fat, you can find your TRUE maintenance level.


Brilliant info REPS


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> To not allow your body to go for homestasis, it wants to put that fat back on again, it tells itself that it needs it.
> 
> SO you drip feed it the calories and the idea is that the body begins to realise it better make good use of these calories, and hopefully won't manifest itself in fat. Also so you don't overestimate your maintenance calories, and gain fat, you can find your TRUE maintenance level.


What about if on a cycle either PH or Test for example, would the body act the same or would the PEDs change things?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JS72 said:


> What about if on a cycle either PH or Test for example, would the body act the same or would the PEDs change things?


It would change things depending on what you take.

Test for example I would say just go for what you think is maintenance and try a clean bulk by increasing calories by 100 each week.

I don't know anything about PH's i'm afraid.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

subscribed

so I to can learn.

I am almost at the end of my cut. Sadly I have lost muscle so the last thing I want to do is add more fat when I start to add back the muscle


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive been lucky i have added muscle, probably due to an enforced hiatus of inactivity.

My Fat loss seems to have plateaued so Im going to get this holiday out of the way and start getting big again, kicking it off with a cycle of P-Mag


----------

